# Egg share at liverpool womens



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone has got any experience of egg share at liverpool womens hospital( hewitt centre). i would be intrested in knowing the prices and any general info .


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi ive done an egg share with liverpool i found them very good and friendly a nice relaxed clinic , ive now had 2 treatments there , i think price wise the share was £700 then all the tests around £1100 in total hope this helps


----------

